# Kdk Style Tool Holders



## fillister (Dec 11, 2015)

Hello all,

A member here posted a way to cut dovetails without using a standard 60 deg dovetail cutter " sorry I could not find the thread but if you see this post thanks for the idea" . Seeing that KDK went out of business and the only source for additional blocks is Ebay or the Chinese I decided to make my own from 1.5 x 1.5 12L14. I measured the dovetails with some .375 dowel pins and laid out the dimensions in autocad, I thought everything should be ok as the drawings matched the KDK part. but the first prototype showed that the dovetail was .0015 to wide and the cam handle travelled to far, readjusted the cad drawings and the second part fit perfect, so on with the photos.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
  Jig to hold tool block for end cut




	

		
			
		

		
	
     Jig mounted on Kurt vise holding tool block




Jig for holding tool block at 60deg


Power tapping the last of 160 5/16 x 24 holes


Stage one complete, on to cutting dovetails


Clearance slots completed for dovetails


10 tool blocks nearing completion


Cutting the first 60 deg angle using a .25 end mill


Cutting the second 60 deg angle using .25 end mill


Dove tails completed


Cut the pockets, for setting the height of the tool block


1/4 x 28 holes for set screws counter bored drilled and tapped



Finally the tool block mounted on the holder.


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 11, 2015)

Very nice work, fillister!  Next time, maybe start with the dovetails, the most critical part, before machining all the slots and tapped holes.  Perhaps even make the dovetail on some scrap first just to test and adjust the fit...


----------



## fillister (Dec 11, 2015)

Bob Korves said:


> Very nice work, fillister!  Next time, maybe start with the dovetails, the most critical part, before machining all the slots and tapped holes.  Perhaps even make the dovetail on some scrap first just to test and adjust the fit...


Thanks, and your right about the dovetails, by the time I got to that operation I was very very careful as I did not want to ruin all of that work. I did use some 1018 as a test piece that’s how I found out that I was  .015 oversize, but definitely  next time fixture holes and dovetails first.


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 11, 2015)

Ah, you did use a test piece.  Good on you!


----------



## magu (Dec 14, 2015)

Very nice work. I was starting to think I was the only one with a KDK tool post around here. 

This will be one of my first projects once my mill is operational. I have exactly one tool holder which makes the quick change part a bit less... quick. 

Keep up the nice work.


----------

